# Uber CEO says company could get into cannabis delivery



## njn (Jan 23, 2016)

*Uber CEO says company could get into cannabis delivery*​
Uber could start delivering cannabis once federal regulation allows the company to do so, CEO Dara Khosrowshahi told CNBC on Monday.
"When the road is clear for cannabis, when federal laws come into play, we're absolutely going to take a look at it," Khosrowshahi said in a "Tech Check" interview.
For now, the company said it's going to focus its efforts on its current delivery options in its key categories like food and alcohol.
Uber could start delivering cannabis once federal regulation allows the company to do so, CEO Dara Khosrowshahi told CNBC on Monday.

Marijuana still remains illegal under federal law, but some lawmakers have expressed a willingness to change policy. The federal government has been allowing states to legalize the drug with little interference over the past few years. And so far, 16 states, along with the District of Columbia, have legalized cannabis for recreational use.

New York is the latest state to pave the way for legalized recreational marijuana, with Gov. Andrew Cuomo signing legislation about two weeks ago. As part of the bill, Cuomo also is allowing the delivery of marijuana products. Currently, cannabis delivery services are available with no restrictions in California, Nevada, and Oregon for people who are 21 years of age or older.

For now, the company said it's going to focus its efforts on its current delivery options in its key categories like food and alcohol.

"We see so much opportunity out there and we're going to focus on the opportunity at hand," Khosrowshahi said.

Uber stock jumped more than 2% Monday, after the company posted record gross bookings for the month of March, indicating a pickup in demand for its ride-hailing business.

Uber CEO says company could get into cannabis delivery


----------



## Who is John Galt? (Sep 28, 2016)

"Uber lost nearly $6.8 billion last year, and there have long been doubts about whether Uber's business model works. But the company believes it can still become profitable by the end of 2021 on an adjusted EBITDA basis. Lyft, Uber's main rival in the U.S., has made a similar commitment."

LOL&#129315; so much winning!


----------



## Kurt Halfyard (Dec 13, 2017)

Pot has been legal here in Canada, FEDERALLY, for a few years now, and yet nobody has jumped on the 'cannabis delivery' mode....yet.

Personally, I'd be concerned about someone ordering a small amount, and then trying to steal the rest of the deliveries. I cannot see myself doing this. 
There are legal pot dispenseries on every corner in Toronto at the moment, and the 'black market' operates in parallel, so it is about as easy to get weed as it is a payday loan.


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

Uncle Ike's is *the place* to get weed in the Greater Seattle Area.










When I drove, this was a common stop for my Pax. Most got out and I parked and waited. Some brought me back a "Goody Bag" as a tip. But some stayed in the car until the pedestrian traffic died down enough to where they felt safe enough to enter without being seen by someone who might recognize them. These were the people who were often older, buying it for medicinal purposes, and still felt the stigma of "pot head" attached. I imagine these would be the bulk of customers utilizing the weed delivery platform.


----------



## RideShare_Hustler (Jun 18, 2020)

Ice cream trucks should convert to mobile dispensaries. And change the music to "Hits from the Bong" by Cypress Hill.


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

CEO's need to be the driver for 60 days. Like in Under Cover Boss. 

The only way they will get a clue.


----------



## Big Lou (Dec 11, 2019)

RideShare_Hustler said:


> Ice cream trucks should convert to mobile dispensaries. And change the music to "Hits from the Bong" by Cypress Hill.


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

Amsoil Uber Connect said:


> CEO's need to be the driver for 60 days. Like in Under Cover Boss.
> 
> The only way they will get a clue.


He tried. Oh remember he "tried" (With a full camera crew and carefully pre-screen riders.)

I think he lasted 6 hours or so.


----------



## Gone_in_60_seconds (Jan 21, 2018)

I wonder if the tips or gratuities for Cannabis delivery will be more than for Food delivery? This will bring the delivery GIG to a new *HIGH*. :coolio: :coolio: :coolio:


----------



## RideShare_Hustler (Jun 18, 2020)

Lissetti said:


> He tried. Oh remember he "tried" (With a full camera crew and carefully pre-screen riders.)
> 
> I think he lasted 6 hours or so.


Pre-screened riders all from the Uber headquarters.

He missed 2 turns in a row. I'd give 3 stars not to be matched again. Other than that seems like a nice guy.


----------



## Gone_in_60_seconds (Jan 21, 2018)

RideShare_Hustler said:


> Missed 2 turns in a row. I'd give 3 stars not to be matched again. Other than that seems like a nice guy.


If he wanted to experience what drivers are going through, he should give up his CEO 10M salary and stock options for 1 month and earn the average Uber driver's daily wage for 30 days. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Dice Man (May 21, 2018)

I hope they give us a carry license, to protect ourselves.


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

I foresee a lot of driver deactivations.


----------



## rkozy (Apr 5, 2019)

There are presently not enough Uber carjackings in the United States. Cannabis delivery is a brilliant way to make quota in that statistic.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

So, just like that half dozen Tacos that couldn't be delivered ... you get to keep it?

In Cali, it takes a separate license to 'transport'.
So each individual driver gets licensed?


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

Hell no...... too dangerous and I am not going to be part dissipating in something that crazy stupid. Just like if you were delivering medications to the elderly oh, it just takes one to figure out when they see somebody dropping stuff off it's going to be medication.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

I thought Uber drivers already delivered marijuana? 🤔


----------



## rkozy (Apr 5, 2019)

Trafficat said:


> I thought Uber drivers already delivered marijuana? &#129300;


I've delivered many a pax who was coated in marijuana smoke. Pot-scented humans if you will. Thank God a cop has never pulled me over while Ubering. They would detect a strong odor of marijuana coming from my vehicle.

...Left by the passenger I dropped off eight rides ago.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

Amsoil Uber Connect said:


> CEO's need to be the driver for 60 days. Like in Under Cover Boss.
> 
> The only way they will get a clue.


Im sure they have a clue
They just dont GAF !


----------



## Uberchampion (Oct 17, 2015)

njn said:


> [HEADING=2]Uber CEO says company could get into cannabis delivery[/HEADING]
> 
> Uber could start delivering cannabis once federal regulation allows the company to do so, CEO Dara Khosrowshahi told CNBC on Monday.
> "When the road is clear for cannabis, when federal laws come into play, we're absolutely going to take a look at it," Khosrowshahi said in a "Tech Check" interview.
> ...


They won't try to steal the car now...


----------



## coolblk (Nov 1, 2019)

w


Kurt Halfyard said:


> Pot has been legal here in Canada, FEDERALLY, for a few years now, and yet nobody has jumped on the 'cannabis delivery' mode....yet.
> 
> Personally, I'd be concerned about someone ordering a small amount, and then trying to steal the rest of the deliveries. I cannot see myself doing this.
> There are legal pot dispenseries on every corner in Toronto at the moment, and the 'black market' operates in parallel, so it is about as easy to get weed as it is a payday loan.


why would potheads buy pot when it is legal for them to grow their own and know for sure what they getting rather than a step down control substance



Uberchampion said:


> They won't try to steal the car now...


Since they like jacking, throw the two into a male prison for life


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

Because they can smoke more than they can grow.


----------



## Young Kim (Jan 28, 2015)

RideShare_Hustler said:


> Pre-screened riders all from the Uber headquarters.
> 
> He missed 2 turns in a row. I'd give 3 stars not to be matched again. Other than that seems like a nice guy.


Lol, I would love to see him do a shift in Chicago during the hours I drive (graveyard shift).


----------



## coolblk (Nov 1, 2019)

Amsoil Uber Connect said:


> Because they can smoke more than they can grow.


i think you can grow up to 6 plants legally, and that would produce far more than they can smoke if they harvest needed daily quantity the right way.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

coolblk said:


> why would potheads buy pot when it is legal for them to grow their own and know for sure what they getting


Most potheads _can't_ grow.
I've seen (literally) hundreds of pounds of hay that resembled pot.

Most people think it just 'throw a few seeds out the back door, water once in a while, in a few months you got great smoke'. 
Nope.


----------



## Young Kim (Jan 28, 2015)

UberBastid said:


> Most potheads _can't_ grow.
> I've seen (literally) hundreds of pounds of hay that resembled pot.
> 
> Most people think it just 'throw a few seeds out the back door, water once in a while, in a few months you got great smoke'.
> Nope.


I had a passenger many years ago who actually grew weed. Out in California. He echoed what you said. He told me that growing weed is extremely difficult and you have to have very precise conditions.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Young Kim said:


> I had a passenger many years ago who actually grew weed. Out in California. He echoed what you said. He told me that growing weed is extremely difficult and you have to have very precise conditions.


It's farming.
Risky at best.

And indoor is accelerated.

This is a plant that has (in nature) a six month (approx) life.
Indoors that is cut in half, or less.
That means that problems become fatal very fast.


----------



## coolblk (Nov 1, 2019)

UberBastid said:


> Most potheads _can't_ grow.
> I've seen (literally) hundreds of pounds of hay that resembled pot.
> 
> Most people think it just 'throw a few seeds out the back door, water once in a while, in a few months you got great smoke'.
> Nope.


Actually the latter part is very correct, if you living in the islands, just throw the seeds and nature takes it course, that was how most island weed uses to grow in front of the police station


----------



## REX HAVOC (Jul 4, 2016)

They can call it "Uber Smokes."


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

coolblk said:


> Actually the latter part is very correct, if you living in the islands, just throw the seeds and nature takes it course, that was how most island weed uses to grow in front of the police station


Ha, I remember ... way way back in the olden days, when the UB was young, I mean, really young.
Lived on Maui.
A hippy houle on 'the isle'.

The locals had moving gorilla grows on HC&S land. Sugar cane fields that had been burned after harvest and needed to 'rest' for a year before replant were prime targets.
That volcano soil was so rich and pourous.
The plants would grow to twelve feet or more.
Harvest involved chain saws.

I


----------



## Kurt Halfyard (Dec 13, 2017)

REX HAVOC said:


> They can call it "Uber Smokes."


Doober.


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

UberBastid said:


> So, just like that half dozen Tacos that couldn't be delivered ... you get to keep it?
> 
> In Cali, it takes a separate license to 'transport'.
> So each individual driver gets licensed?


In Washington I wouldn't be able to deliver either as we have two grow licenses.

Thats a big +2 for Uncle Ikes as they are my largest customer.

@NauticalWheeler


----------



## 4220.weedshare.tech (Apr 15, 2021)

already created that app must be "worth" billions
weed "share" man

a whole generation that cant find a "friend" or someone to go to the dispensary for them for a joint?
another middleman scam but hey if dara can speed up lifting it federally cool, been in a legal state almost half a decade and can figure out how to get it without an app, he sure earning his 50 million per year salary or 50 million weed deliveries to pay next years

passed it in aurora colordao last week and boulder last year weed delivery requires scan / photo of your i.d and heavy tracking

some dispensaries tourist traps at 300 an oz other for locals at 80 an ounce out the door
all a driver has to do is enjoy the arbitrage and just focus on their area
10 deliveries a day beats 10 pax a day and you can make 10-20 on each one
almost no risk uber on



coolblk said:


> w
> 
> why would potheads buy pot when it is legal for them to grow their own and know for sure what they getting rather than a step down control substance
> 
> ...


smoke same strain eventually it does nothing
tough to grow multiple strains its not tough but its already at commidity prices and will continue to fall especially after ny just went wide open with it

I could grow my own but id rather just go 10 minutes to store and get an ounce fo 80 out the door and get a new strain every month or day if need be lol

magic butter machine for your own oils and edibles and its whatever your habit is

growing is a hobby now, now profit in it unless you own acres and warehouses


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

4220.weedshare.tech said:


> growing is a hobby now, now profit in it unless you own acres and warehouses


For many that's true.
The more 'legal' it gets, the more 'commercial' and big biz it gets.

But, just like with likker ... there will always be a craftsman with a still and a few favorite recipies that is willing to make whisky, brandy, etc the old fashioned way.
And, there will always be a market for his or her skills.

I actually know a lady who has a five gallon still that she makes some of the best Rye Whisky I've ever tasted. And I gladly pay a premium for a quart of her 'medicine' (actually, I trade some of my craft product for hers - win, win).

I have been in the legal, and in the black-market sides of canni-business for decades; and still walk back and forth across that line to tis day.

I know of many true, old-school growers and breeders who cherish genetics from fifty years ago.
They're dying off -- but there are disciples.


----------



## Mash Ghasem (Jan 12, 2020)

https://ilyfted.com/


----------



## Kurt Halfyard (Dec 13, 2017)




----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

Just stick a U/L sticker on the windshield and you're good to go. :thumbup:


----------



## SpinalCabbage (Feb 5, 2020)

coolblk said:


> i think you can grow up to 6 plants legally, and that would produce far more than they can smoke if they harvest needed daily quantity the right way.


I have my own 4x4 grow tent and have been growing my own weed for the last year. I still need to call my delivery guy once in awhile due to running out. I smoke roughly a half ounce a week - which really isn't all that much. However, while I used to order once a week from him, I now order about once or twice every three months. I am limited by the law to how many plants I can grow at a time and the LED lights I use aren't exactly cheap to operate (though they are the cheapest of the indoor lighting options). Space is also limited under said lights. I grow auto-flowering plants. Generally about half turn out to be male and have to be culled. The flowers of the females have to grow to maturity and then be cured. That all takes time. I've had to order weed while I had a tent full of flowers that simple were not ready yet. I've had to order weed while I had a jar full of buds that simply weren't fully cured yet. You can harvest a lot of leaf from a growing plant in the early stages, and I do, but buds need time.


----------



## BestInDaWest (Apr 8, 2021)

I wouldent want to be the last VC in when the music stops on this farce of a company....although you cant argue with a 110 billion dollar market cap. which goes to show you if you have no morality and are a killer capitalist anything is possible.


----------



## aryhrudy (Oct 22, 2021)

I’m a cancer patient with chronic, debilitating pain and I’m pretty sick of taking prescription painkillers for my condition. I turned to our local medical cannabis practitioner in order to learn more about how to legally obtain and create some medicine for myself. He consulted me and advised parsl.co . This application allows you to track the delivery of cannabis to my home and I am confident in the quality of the product and its legal production. Since I am officially registered as a cannabis patient, I need it.


----------



## Kilroy4303 (Jul 31, 2020)

25rides7daysaweek said:


> Im sure they have a clue
> They just dont GAF !


 I was trying to come up with a snarky or sarcastic comment in regards to this., .. 
but you know what .. . I cant say it better than this


----------



## REX HAVOC (Jul 4, 2016)

I could see drivers helping themselves to the weed just like some do with the french fries on a burger order.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

coolblk said:


> why would potheads buy pot when it is legal for them to grow their own


Because a 'pot head' can't grow.
All he can do is ... smoke, and play computer games.

Most people think that farming is easy.
Throw some seeds out the back door, water and take your money to the bank.
Right? LoL.


----------

